# Caramel Candy - by Koldun (~BHM, Domination, ~Sex)



## Koldun (Dec 27, 2007)

_~BHM, Domination, ~Sex_ - Warm caramel makes this dessert special.

*Caramel Candy
by Koldun
*​ 
Candy came home from work. She and Dave had lived in their apartment for the past three years. She had to admit, their relationship was unorthodox even in the feeder/feedee aspects of it. 

In this particular arrangement she was the feeder for her man. The upshot was her job as a cook allowed her to try out new recipes both at work and at home. She really enjoyed it. Dave must have put on at least 200 pounds since they had first gotten together. 

When she came in, Dave was in his office, probably in the middle of making a new website. Thats what he did, which made Candy rather happy. Working from home prevented him from burning calories walking to work which helped him fatten up. 

Is that you sweetheart? Dave asked sweetly as she shut the door.

Yes, honey, Candy called back.

Umhoney. I am starving, he responded. His voice took on the stern tone of the master/slave relationship that Candy so loved. Get changed and whip me up something I like. 

Shivering with anticipation, Candy went to her closet and put on her slave outfit  a white bikini with pink strips. The contrast of the light colors on her tan skin drove the master wild. Then she took off all of her jewelry and let her black hair spill around her soft shoulders. Candy was actually a rather thin woman herself, quite surprising considering the hulk that she had created in the other room. But truth be told, she always did like a man with a big appetite. She took a quick glance in the mirror and put the collar around her neck before racing off to the kitchen.

She made the master a huge banquet and then took it to Dave for his inspection. There was something different about his plain office. The couch and desk were still where they used to be, but over in the corner of the room was something about knee high that was covered with a blanket. 

Dave turned around from his computer. She couldnt see the chair he was sitting on. His butt spilled over it; his large stomach hung over the front of the chair and the keyboard rested on top of his gut. All he ever wore anymore was shorts, though he was so big you wouldnt know it from looking at him. His black hair was short and his blue eyes traced over her tender, quivering body. 

Where is your leash? he said sternly as he got up and went to the couch. 

Candy went over to the coffee table and put down the tray of food. Then she snapped the leash to her collar and handed the end to master. With one yank he pulled her down on to the couch with him. 

How was your day? he asked.

It was she began.

His eyes pierced her. Did I say you could talk? 

He took the glass of ice water off the tray and sloshed a little on her. She gasped as the icy liquid rolled down her. 

Im sorry, master, she started.

He sloshed more water down her. She gasped again. There was a slight breeze in the room, causing her to shiver and get goose bumps as the icy gusts whipped over her naked flesh. Youre a naughty slave. You need more training, I fear. Im just not doing a very good job with you.

He took a sip of water and leaned back. Straddle me, he ordered. Candy slowly and carefully moved to straddle her master. She could feel his fat, jiggling flesh against her naked thighs. His belly rubbed against her sex through the thin material of the bikini bottoms. She felt herself getting aroused.

Now feed me, he ordered. With that, she began stuffing him with the oversized helpings of food. She fed him slowly, knowing that the master loved to savor everything  especially his food. Dinner went on for some time and the master actually fed her too. 

When dinner was over, he sucked down the rest of his water. Candy rubbed his belly as she was always required to do after a dinner. Dave belched a couple of times when she did this. She really enjoyed running her hands over his soft, tender flesh, the rolls of oversized gut sometimes sandwiching her hands as they moved over him. She had been staring at his protruding belly for some time before she saw him scowling at her.

It was a measly portion, he scolded. Im still hungry. 

Ill make you some 

He leaned forward. Did I say you could talk? he hissed. He shoved his glass between her breasts. The hard frozen thing made her shudder. Press your breasts against it, he ordered. She brought her hands up and pushed her breasts against it in obedience. 

I want dessert, he said gruffly. Move the coffee table and pull that over here, he said pointing to the covered thing in the corner. She started to get up, but the master was holding the leash so tightly that she couldnt. He slowly let some slack out making her efforts painfully slow. She pushed the table aside and slide the (very heavy) covered thing to the base of the couch. By this point, Dave had put himself on the middle of it. She could barely see the seat beneath him. He pulled her down onto his fat knee and she could feel the flesh jiggle beneath her. 

I have something special planned for dessert. He grinned. Uncover it now. 

Candy got up and pulled the blanket off, pushing her butt out for him in the way that he so loved. It was a kiddie pool underneath. It was filled with a thick golden brown liquid. Candy squatted down and noted that it was warm. 

What do you think? he asked. You may speak. 

What is it? Candy answered.

Warm caramel.

Caramel? Just caramel? She dipped her finger in and took a taste. Sure enough, it was caramel. She turned around to face Dave. Thats it? Thats all you want for dessert? Just caramel? She threw her hands on her hips and pouted at him. I dont get it, master. I could whip up something so much better. 

And you shall, he grinned. 

Suddenly he leaned forward and grabbed her legs, sending her back into the pool of warm liquid. She felt herself suddenly covered in the warm, sticky goo. When she came up gasping for air she felt the masters hands yanking her top off. His fat fingers began smearing caramel over her breasts. He pushed her back down in to the caramel as she struggled to get out. Then his hands went to her bottoms and pulled them away as well. 

Oh, master, no! she begged helplessly.

Now that she was covered, he pulled her to her feet and began sucking the caramel off of her shoulder. She groaned as he ran his tongue over her. 

Put that plastic over the couch, he ordered turning her to the shower curtain nearby. She turned to follow his order and he began sucking the caramel off her neck. She went weak in the knees as he did this. As soon as the curtain was down he threw her down onto the couch on top of it. He began sucking her breasts. His heavy body collapsed down on her. Candy felt herself pinned to the couch under his weight. His fat belly was jiggling excitedly. 

Candy was completely helpless under him. He began eating the caramel off her hips moving down quickly to her excited, pulsing sex. Finally she felt his tongue against her. Dave worked her in to a lather getting her more and more and more excited. 

You need to learn to enjoy yourself, he scolded. Youre too controlled. Have I taught you nothing? 

Candy let herself climax.

Again, he huffed.

Candy let herself go againand againand again. She lost count of the number of times master made her. But after some time, she felt him sit up and straddle her. Then he leaned down, his big belly weighing down on her as his throbbing dick entered her. Funny thing is, his penis also put on weight as he did. What had originally been a good-sized hot dog had bloated into a huge over-inflated salami. Candy gasped as she took it all in. 

Daves belly sloshed against her, moving in and out and in and out and in and out like waves on an ocean. Faster and faster and faster it went. Candy tried to breathe under him, but it was sheer labor to do so under his bulk. Until finally the master took what he wanted.

And they laid together in each others arms after that. What a wonderful session it was.


----------



## anybodys (May 30, 2008)

*applause* nice and unexpected-- one usually thinks of the feeder being dominant, so the reversal's quite interesting.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Aug 7, 2008)

By far my absolute favorite story ever. It's nice to finally see a reversal of roles in a role play! I've never been one for the dom feeder/sub feedee roles. 

Not only well written but it expresses the roles of dom/sub perfect switched on their heads.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 4, 2008)

*sweet...hot....dug it.....love the master/slave twist......thanks :eat2:*


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

*licks her dry lips* Wow.

I'm a sub FFA so this is definitely one of the best stories ever. :wubu:

Skinny boys are like twigs you can just fling off you. A real man has some weight to him and can handle me <3


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 10, 2009)

very very sexy story:eat2:


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG. I need a big boy...NOW. hehe

What a great story


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Apr 2, 2009)

Can't I just quote my original reply to this story?

*rereads every few months* 

Licking caramel off her *shiver* *melt*


----------



## Koldun (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.

*blushes*


----------

